# Pbs Hd



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Anyone know if there is any effort to offer a national PBS HD station or add PBS to HD locals???????


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

They just started offering the HD locals, give them a chance to get a good set of markets oup 1st, then IMO they will come back and fill in where bandwidth permits...starting with the top DMA's I would assume...


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

CCarncross said:


> They just started offering the HD locals, give them a chance to get a good set of markets oup 1st, then IMO they will come back and fill in where bandwidth permits...starting with the top DMA's I would assume...


What I will probably do is to switch back to Dish when the Spokane area HD locals are available. Luckily the local PBS is very close so that I might be able to get away with a tabletop antenna instead of roofing it!

I currently have Adelphia  since it is my best choice for local HD now.

I hope the 622 turns out to be better than the POS 921 that I previously owned!


----------



## lacruz (Feb 24, 2005)

Anybody heard if Dish will be doing PBS in HD? Either local stations or the Nat'l version. Thanks.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Don't know where you are in FL, but I get PBS on WJCT-HD out of JAX on my local Adelphia cable system. One of my most watched channels here on the Georgia coast. 

In fact, I receive four separate channels of programming from WJCT , three of them are digital.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I recall an earlier report that E* has reserved 6 channels for local HD in each market. That leaves two available after the 4 networks. Probably a good chance for the local PBS to be added at some future time.


----------



## smokejoe (May 12, 2005)

Hundreds of subs have complained about no PBS-HD for years. 
I've come to believe Dish does not want the largest network producer and broadcaster of true HD programming taking viewership away from their commercials.

Worse than not carrying PBS-HD is the fact that they block the guide data to the station - even though we pay for locals AND pay more for guide and recording function (PVR Fee).

Direct TV HD PVRs do provide complete guide data and name based recording of PBS-HD.

I'm dumping Dish - lagerly because of this issue and going with TIVO's new dual tuner HD OTA PVR (expected release- July)


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

BillJ said:


> I recall an earlier report that E* has reserved 6 channels for local HD in each market. That leaves two available after the 4 networks. Probably a good chance for the local PBS to be added at some future time.


Which means, ABC, SeeBS, NBC, FOX, CW (likely), and probably a "wild-card" which could be a PBS, religious, or Ethnic station. This is all speculation at this point.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

From KNME's Web site:

"How come I don't get KNME High Definition on DISH Network or DIRECTV?

The two satellite providers don't carry any of the local stations' High Definition signals yet. Service is expected to begin in late 2006."

.....G


----------

